# Better fish all you can this week, the ice is gonna go fast!



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like mother nature wants warmer weather this next week. 36-38 through this weekend and 40's and possible low 50's by mid next week here in kalamazoo area. So much for getting the shanty on the lake. Guess it's time to break out the river boat again.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I could handle an early run of wallys in the rivers.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

As I stated in another tread earlier this winter most people way overestimate how much damage a little warm weather will do to the ice.


----------



## Lungbuster01 (Feb 17, 2005)

I dont think it will go away that quick, it supposed to get back down into the 20's everyone of those nights. http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USMI0442?role=

But hey a guy can wish!


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Probably be a little sloppy is all.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

The ice is not going to go anywhere anytime soon.Relax and


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

brigeton said:


> As I stated in another tread earlier this winter most people way overestimate how much damage a little warm weather will do to the ice.


Rookies!! :lol:


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

One of lakes I fish still has cruddy ice right now, so I know that weather is going to trash it. Just a warning for people to be safe. I know it will take more than that for the lakes with a good 6 inches or more right now. So far no rain in the forcast, which is what I really don't want.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> Rookies!! :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:
You can say that again BTK!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> You can say that again BTK!


Giddyup!!:evilsmile


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

It's not to hard to tell who are the weekend warriors areIt ain'nt over till I have fallen thru at least two times Even then it usually come back for another round


----------



## Hespler (Oct 6, 2007)

with temps going below freezing everynight during this warm up it should not kill the ice, might lose a little but not enough to stop fishing,,,,but do be carefull and use your head


----------



## Beaversson (Jun 5, 2009)

tommy-n said:


> It's not to hard to tell who are the weekend warriors areIt ain'nt over till I have fallen thru at least two times Even then it usually come back for another round


You are a crazy man!!!! but i admire your enthusiasm.:lol:


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

probly just gonna need ice creepers after a couple warm days.


----------



## TStandish (Dec 19, 2009)

The Ice is going nowhere the only places i would worry about after a mid season warm up are currant areas and runoff areas, with long Nights and short day's there will be no problem.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hee, Hee, Hee... Someone believes the weatherman can predict what the temp will be a week from now. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

the ice will be gone no need to even look.stay off the ice!!!:yikes:and that is not my fish trap you see


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

The Fillet Show said:


> Looks like mother nature wants warmer weather this next week. 36-38 through this weekend and 40's and possible low 50's by mid next week here in kalamazoo area. So much for getting the shanty on the lake. Guess it's time to break out the river boat again.



The sky is falling ... 

The sky is falling ...

:yikes:


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Hint of advise......fish daylight, not afternoons:lol:


----------



## WHITE-DEER-SLAYER (Oct 12, 2009)

CLeaning the boat out right now! Plan on blue gill fishing on an inland lake next week.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

The Fillet Show said:


> Just a warning for people to be safe.


Don't sweat it, if you stick with ice fishing long enough, eventually you'll start to recognize the "point of no return" for certain lakes and will be happy to hear about warm days in the midst of the season, it can make for a lot more comfortable fishing!


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

I thought that warm up we had last year would not affect the ice too much and then the shore ice went so fast around here in mid Feb. I coundn't believe it. You needed a boat to get to the good ice and there was alot more ice than we have now. Be careful out there!


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

If anything, it will just turn some of the garbage on top into more ice. Sloppy for a few days, and then better than before. Nothing I like better that icefishing in 50 degree weather.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm not worried, might actually be nice to fish with out my AA coat on, LOL. LSC had about 6-8 inchs of ice where I fished this past weekend, no way is a couple of days about freezing, with the nights still below gonna do anything other than melt the snow off the top and make it look like a Zamboni groomed the ice!, LOL. 

I would be careful, like mentioned above about areas with currents and springs(does not affect me), those may get alittle dicey and watch the wind, make sure that the ice (if not completely locked up lake) is not gonna get pushed away from shore when the shore/seawalls heat up during the day.

J-


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, thought it was a nice little warning as last year I went through after listening to people say "no way a couple days of warm weather will melt enough ice to matter". As always, get the typical sky is falling response to a friendly warning. I'll just keep my mouth shut for now on. Oh yeah, they added some rain to the forcast too, but hell, that won't hurt the whopping 4-5 inches of ice on the lake I fish with a week of temps in the upper 30's to 40's.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

The Fillet Show said:


> Well, thought it was a nice little warning as last year I went through after listening to people say "no way a couple days of warm weather will melt enough ice to matter". As always, get the typical sky is falling response to a friendly warning. I'll just keep my mouth shut for now on. Oh yeah, they added some rain to the forcast too, but hell, that won't hurt the whopping 4-5 inches of ice on the lake I fish with a week of temps in the upper 30's to 40's.


Nobody jumpin on you, and thanks for the heads up. It got me to look at the weather a little closer. They aren't forcasting it to be out of the 30's in Bay City, and the wind chill plays a big part too, it was 19 today. I think we'll be o.k. Will let you know tomarrow what I find.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bring on the bass fishing:woohoo1:

Besides with the ice im limited to fishing for those nuisance fish called walleye:evilsmile


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ralph Smith said:


> Nobody jumpin on you, and thanks for the heads up. It got me to look at the weather a little closer. They aren't forcasting it to be out of the 30's in Bay City, and the wind chill plays a big part too, it was 19 today. I think we'll be o.k. Will let you know tomarrow what I find.


How so? Windchill can only speed in cooling, it can NOT cool anything, including water BELOW the actual air temp. Windchill only effect living objects in the sence that it feels colder to us and other animals. It does not effect inadimant objects OTHER THAN speeding the cooling.

It could be -20 windchill but be an actual air temp of 32 and the water will not go below 32, but it will cool to 32 quicker with wind that with out. 
http://www.accuweather.com/iwxpage/adc/help/wx_windchill.htm

J-


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

if you are fishing lk with only 4-5 inches you should be worried 
i got off my lake with quad ....with over 8 inches last night 

good thing is when it warms up .... the shore ice is first to go !
so if you go thru it will be quick or later gettin off the lake... just bring a 8 ft 2x10
and set it down thats what i did last years warm up


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

jjc155 said:


> How so? Windchill can only speed in cooling, it can NOT cool anything, including water BELOW the actual air temp. Windchill only effect living objects in the sence that it feels colder to us and other animals. It does not effect inadimant objects OTHER THAN speeding the cooling.
> 
> It could be -20 windchill but be an actual air temp of 32 and the water will not go below 32, but it will cool to 32 quicker with wind that with out.
> http://www.accuweather.com/iwxpage/adc/help/wx_windchill.htm
> ...


I beg to differ. I'm no scientist, but I did stay at a holiday inn express once:lol: If its 35 and calm, you'll see the snow melting and water forming. If the wind is blowing, and you have wind chills in the teens, you won't see that, I'll guarantee that, just from first hand experience.:lol:


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ralph Smith said:


> I beg to differ. I'm no scientist, but I did stay at a holiday inn express once:lol: If its 35 and calm, you'll see the snow melting and water forming. If the wind is blowing, and you have wind chills in the teens, you won't see that, I'll guarantee that, just from first hand experience.:lol:


Dont argue with me argue with NOAA then. 

From the NOAA website on Windchill.

*12. Does wind chill only apply to people and animals?*
Yes. The only effect wind chill has on inanimate objects, such as car radiators and water pipes, is to more quickly cool the object to cool to the current air temperature. Object will NOT cool below the actual air temperature. For example, if the temperature outside is -5 degrees Fahrenheit and the wind chill temperature is -31 degrees Fahrenheit, then your car's radiator will not drop lower than -5 degrees F.

Here is there URL so you can confirm with them for yourself. http://www.nws.noaa.gov/os/windchill/windchillglossary.shtml

Not saying that either of us is smarter then the others, but gotta think that NOAA is smarter than both of us when it comes to weather related issues. 30 degrees is 30 degrees in no wind or 25mph wind. If it wasnt then your outdoor thermometer would read the windchill temp and not the air temp right? Which does it read?

J-


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

No, don't get me wrong, not trying to argue at all I'm just stating that sometimes science is a little different than what you experience. We'll see, just hope we have some wind to keep things cooler, and some clouds will help also. Good fishin to you


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

If its above freezing, wind will only speed up any thawing/melting.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

The Fillet Show said:


> Looks like mother nature wants warmer weather this next week. 36-38 through this weekend and 40's and possible low 50's by mid next week here in kalamazoo area. So much for getting the shanty on the lake. Guess it's time to break out the river boat again.


Yeah you all otta stay home, it's gonna be way too dangerous! I mean why risk your life when I am willing to go to yer hot spot for ya and give you an ice report.


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

ibthetrout said:


> Yeah you all otta stay home, it's gonna be way too dangerous! I mean why risk your life when I am willing to go to yer hot spot for ya and give you an ice report.


LOL, I could but my hot spot is about as hot as the temp outside this morning. Fish have been shut off lately where I fish. I did lose one monster crappie at the hole the other night, but 4 fish in 4 hours is pretty bad.:bloos:


----------



## BOEDY (Dec 2, 2005)

As long as the warm up doesnt bring any precip. I say bring it on...Get rid of the snow on the ice....


----------



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

The weatherman has already lowered the temps on earlier predictions. The ice is here to stay!!! Unless of course there isn't any winds to keep the ice cooler. (sarcasm)


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

RJSwirlz said:


> The weatherman has already lowered the temps on earlier predictions. The ice is here to stay!!! Unless of course there isn't any winds to keep the ice cooler. (sarcasm)



or unless the weather man is wrong like usuall. :lol:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

Ralph Smith said:


> I beg to differ. I'm no scientist, but I did stay at a holiday inn express once:lol: If its 35 and calm, you'll see the snow melting and water forming. If the wind is blowing, and you have wind chills in the teens, you won't see that, I'll guarantee that, just from first hand experience.:lol:



if its a sunny day, then yes that would be the case. because the wind would keep the surface temp at 35*. On a still day the sun (no matter how cloudy) can heat the surface above the air temp, causing it to melt faster.

snow/ice doesn't melt very fast at 35 degrees. Add the sun and no wind and it can speed things up quite a bit.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

jjc155 said:


> How so? Windchill can only speed in cooling, it can NOT cool anything, including water BELOW the actual air temp. Windchill only effect living objects in the sence that it feels colder to us and other animals. It does not effect inadimant objects OTHER THAN speeding the cooling.
> 
> It could be -20 windchill but be an actual air temp of 32 and the water will not go below 32, but it will cool to 32 quicker with wind that with out.
> http://www.accuweather.com/iwxpage/adc/help/wx_windchill.htm
> ...


What about when the wind evaporates the water, can the temperature of the water go below 32 degrees and still remain a liquid? Before you say no, do a little research on super cooling. ;-)


----------

